# Eure Grilltips für den Sommer



## schneemaus (28. April 2011)

Hallihallo!

Also nachdem ich jetzt den Kräutertoastthread durchgeguckt hab (Gott sei Dank hab ich gerade erst gegessen, sonst hätt ich jetzt Hunger) wollt ich einfach mal fragen, was so eure Favoriten zum Grillen sind. Ich denk da nicht nur an Fleisch oder Grillgut selbst, sondern auch an Beilagen. Würd mich einfach mal interessieren =)

Ich persönlich esse eher ungerne Steaks, außer sie sind extrem mager, Bauchspeck geht gar nicht und Fisch ess ich eh nicht. Also ess ich meistens Würstchen oder n Putensteak, wenn vorhanden. Am Besten schmecken mir die Käsewürstchen vom Globus, sind zwar teurer als bei LIDL und Co., aber den Preis wirklich wert. An normalen Bratwürsten bevorzuge ich eher grobe, weil mir die einfach besser schmecken als die feinen.

Was ich auch sehr gerne esse, ist gegrillter Schafskäse: Alufolie nehmen, nen guten Feta (also nicht diesen "Hirtenkäse" für einen Euro aus Kuhmilch oO) rein, ein bisschen Olivenöl drauf, gehackten Knobi und Zwiebeln, gewürfelte Pakrika/Tomate, was eben so da ist, mit Kräutern wie Oregano, Basilikum, Rosmarin und Thymian ein bisschen abgeschmeckt, etwas Pfeffer drauf und ein Päckchen machen, was oben ein klein bisschen offen sein darf, damit die überschüssige Flüssigkeit entweichen kann. Dann ab auf den Grill damit - dauert allerdings ne Weile. Dann mit frischen Brötchen oder Baguette - himmlisch =)

Auch gebackene Kartoffeln find ich lecker, sowie Spieße aus Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Paprika als Beilage.

Dazu gibt's bei uns eigentlich immer die Klassiker: Baguette/Brötchen oder dieses aufgebackene Kräuter- oder Knobibaguette, Nudel-/Tortellini-/Kartoffelsalat (selbstgemacht, ich mag die fertigen ausm Handel nich) oder nen grünen Salat. 

Was Dips angeht, gehen Grillsaucen, Ketchup oder Kräuterbutter natürlich immer, aber ich mag auch die Zwiebel-Speck-Butter gerne, die meine Mutter ab und zu macht. Da sind Röstzwiebeln drin, ausgelassene Speckwürfel und eben Salz und Pfeffer. Schmeckt wirklich lecker! Meine Spezialität, nach der ich auch bei fast jeder Grillfete gefragt werde, wenn ich frage, ob ich was mitbringen soll, ist aber meine Schafskäsecreme. Eigentlich supereinfach, aber jeder meint, ich würde die so toll machen. Man nehme eine Packung Schafskäse (nach meiner Erfahrung ist der teurere von LIDL oder Salakis am besten geeignet), zerdrücke diesen mit einer Gabel, ca. 250-300 Gramm Naturjoghurt, einen Schuss Milch, um das Ganze etwas cremiger zu machen (muss man halt nach Gefühl machen), Pfeffer, eventuell ein kleines, kleines bisschen Salz, 3-4 klein gehackte Knobizehen und ca. einen halben Bund Frühlingszwiebeln, ebenfalls gehackt. Alles vermischen, abschmecken, fertig. 

Wenn wir schonmal beim Thema sind, hätte ich auch direkt noch ne Frage: Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal von Heinz eine Ketchupreihe "Mit einem Hauch von..." Ich hab den Ketchup mit Knobi geliebt, der mit Zwiebel war auch lecker. Ich such immer wieder in allen möglichen Supermärkten danach, find ihn aber nicht mehr. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob und wenn ja wo es den noch gibt? =)


Jetzt bin ich mal auf eure Grilltips gespannt!


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was ich auch sehr gerne esse, ist gegrillter Schafskäse: Alufolie nehmen, nen guten Feta (also nicht diesen "Hirtenkäse" für einen Euro aus Kuhmilch oO) rein, ein bisschen Olivenöl drauf, gehackten Knobi und Zwiebeln, gewürfelte Pakrika/Tomate, was eben so da ist, mit Kräutern wie Oregano, Basilikum, Rosmarin und Thymian ein bisschen abgeschmeckt, etwas Pfeffer drauf und ein Päckchen machen, was oben ein klein bisschen offen sein darf, damit die überschüssige Flüssigkeit entweichen kann. Dann ab auf den Grill damit - dauert allerdings ne Weile. Dann mit frischen Brötchen oder Baguette - himmlisch =)


Hatte ich am Montag. Mit Peperonis schmeckt das super!
Was wir auch gegessen haben und sofort weg war, waren Herkules Spieße.
Das Teil besteht aus Putenfleisch und innendrin ist Schafskäse.

Die sind einfach Göttlich.


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2011)

Haste die selbst gemacht? Stell ich mir bissl schwierig vor, so kleine Putenwürfel dann noch mit Schafskäse zu füllen, so dass nix rausläuft oO


----------



## The Paladin (28. April 2011)

Beim Grillen esse ich nur:

Cevapcici aus Rindfleisch
Döner in Cevapcici Form
Selbstgemachte Rindfleisch Cheeseburger (Inklusive gegrillten Brötchen)

Alles andere überlasse ich den anderen (Bauchspeck, Steaks, Hähnchenkeulen, Medallions, etc.....)


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Also bei uns ist Folgendes immer Standart:

- Jede Menge warmes Weißbrot
- so viel Fleisch, dass sogar die Hunde satt werden
- selbstgemachte Paprikasoße
- selbstgemachtes Tzatziki 
- Kräuterbutter
- selbstgemachte Knoblauchsoße

An Fleisch essen manche (ich rede jetzt von meiner Familie mit Eltern, Schwester etc.):

- Lammspieße
- klassische Steaks
- diese Käsewürstchen mit Speck außenrum (must have!)

Ich für meinen Teil nehme am liebsten Feuerwürste. Ordentlich gewürzte rote, kaufeste Bratwürste eben. Schön rot.


----------



## Lakor (28. April 2011)

Etwas aufwendig, eventuell auch sehr teuer aber richtig geil:

Gegrillte Flusskrebse (Nicht das Bufffood  )

Ich war mit ein paar Freunden in Lettland (geiler Urlaubs Ort mitten in der Einöde kann ich nur empfehlen) und wir haben uns in einem See ein paar Krebse gefangen und schlussendlich auch getötet und auseinander genommen.

Wer das nicht will kann bestimmt auch welche kaufen, schätze auch schon das Fleisch an sich.

Das Fleisch dann einfach auf einen Schaschlik Spieß, und mit ein bisschen Knoblauch und nach einem was der Sinn noch steht würzen und in Alu Folie wickeln. Einfach auf den Grill, nacher noch die Alu Folie ab und scharf auf dem Grill anbraten, schmeckt mir persönlich richtig gut, ist halt nur ein bisschen aufwändiger als ein Steak aus der Plastik Folie zu nehmen und auf den Grill zu werfen^^.

Ansonsten esse ich persönlich ziemlich gerne Steaks oder Rinderfilet. Auch wenns nicht so preisgünstig ist gibts doch nichts besseres als das Filet scharf anzubraten und halb englisch mit einer Knoblauch Sauce anzurichten^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. April 2011)

Ziegenkäse in Bacon - yammi!

Als Nachtisch Bananen auf den Grill, bis diese außen braun (und innen schön matschig) sind, auf einen Teller legen, die Schale längs einschneiden, Vollmilchschokoladestückchen reindrücken, warten bis diese geschmolzen sind und dann die Banane auslöffeln.


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Haste die selbst gemacht? Stell ich mir bissl schwierig vor, so kleine Putenwürfel dann noch mit Schafskäse zu füllen, so dass nix rausläuft oO



Nene 
Beim Metzger bestellt.


----------



## Lari (28. April 2011)

Zum Grillen gehört Bier dazu  Ganz klar 

Ansonsten soooooviel Fleisch, dass zu 100% was übrig bleiben muss. Kräuterbaguettes sowieso. Und erwähnte ich schon Bier?


----------



## Felix^^ (28. April 2011)

Nach dem Grillen keine Reste liegen lassen sonst kommen die Ratten!


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Zum Grillen gehört Bier dazu  Ganz klar
> 
> Ansonsten soooooviel Fleisch, dass zu 100% was übrig bleiben muss. Kräuterbaguettes sowieso. Und erwähnte ich schon Bier?



Entspricht meiner Vorstellung vom Grillen. ^^


----------



## Lakor (28. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Entspricht meiner Vorstellung vom Grillen. ^^



Das ist auch wirklich so die "true" Art des Grillens


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2011)

Letztens gemacht und wirklich genial (etwas aufwendig ^^):

Man gehe zur nächsten Schreinerei/ Tischlerei je nachdem wie ihr es nennt *gg* und holt euch ein ca. 25 cm langes, 10 cm breites und 1,5 cm dickes Zedernbrett (am besten Red Cedar, des Geschmackes wegen)
und beim Fischhändler eures Vertrauens Lachsfilet Stücke (1 Brett reicht für ca. 4 Filetstücke), als nächstes nehmt ihr eine große Schüssel (das Brett muss hineinpassen) füllt sie mit Wasser und gebt reichlich Meersalz (grob) hinzu das ganze eine Stunde wässern lassen, den Grill anschmeissen und das Brett auf den Grill legen und bis es einmal kräftig raucht warten, danach umdrehen (Vorsicht: heiss ^^) und den Fisch drauf und ca. 20-30 min. (je nach Filetstärke) garen lassen und geniessen.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2011)

Back- / Grillkartoffeln mit Quark (ggf. mit frischen Kräutern verfeinert) + Leinöl ist bei unseren Grillparties immer ein Hit.

Auch sind selbstgemachte Bouletten lecker.

Letztens hatten wir auch Obst dazu, Weintrauben und Erdbeeren. Die sind sehr gut weggegangen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Stimmt, Kartoffeln gibts auch noch. Einfach in Alu einwickeln und zwischen die Kohlen schmeissen. Dauert allerdings etwas.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Bei uns gibt es immer:

-Bauchspeck
-Würstchen
-Die Marinierten Pseudo Steaks  ala Holzfällersteaks 
-Hähnchenflügel natur und selbst gewürzt
-Am Abend wenn die Glut noch glüht einfach ne Kartoffel oder en Maiskolben eingewickelt in Alufolie rein werfen  Himmlisch


Als Beilagen empfehle ich

-selbst gemachte Kräuterbutter
-Nudelsalat mit Tomaten (Rezept)
-Eisbergsalat mit gebratenen Hühnerbruststreifen, Kirschtomaten, Mais (Dressing=Olivenöl, Honig o Zucker, Salz, Pfeffer, Senf, Wasser, eventuell Kräuter)


Dat gibt es bei uns meistens


----------



## zoizz (28. April 2011)

Das allerwichtigste und am meisten unterschätze, gar vergessene Item:

KOHLE!

Niemals Billigzeugs. Diese Dreckskohle mit Riesenstücken, oder wenn es nur am knallen und platzen ist. Oder wenn es gerade schön heiss ist und die erste Ascheschicht drauf ist, aber nach 5min ists schonwieder vorbei. So zB das Billigzeug aus dem Aldi, Lidl und Ja!-Produkte. Richtig brauchbar ist diese rot-gelbe "Sommer Hit Buchenholzkohle".


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. April 2011)

Zuerst mal ist der Grill selbst und die Kohle wichtig: Ich bevorzuge einen Kugelgrill von Weber (So ziemlich die Nr.1 Marke bei Kugelgrills) und Marken-Briketts (5kg für ca. 10-15€), die halten dann dafür auch für 2-3h grillen. Ebenfalls wichtig: Warten bis die Briketts mit einer weißen Ascheschicht umhüllt sind, erst dann sind die perfekt.


An Fleisch ist so ziemlich alles Möglich (ich musste auch schon öfters diese komischen, ekelhaften vegetarischen "Burger" und "Schnitzel" grillen ^^), aber mein absoluter Favorit ist unmariniertes Rumpsteak o.Ä., das ca. 1,5-2min pro Seite bei geschlossenem Kugelgrill gegrillt wird (perfekt Medium danach). Da hat man dann noch schön den Saft auf und im Steak *schmacht* dazu noch Kräuterbutter oder Salz/Pfeffer, was die Sache abrundet 

An Beilagen muss es auf jeden Fall eine Auswahl an Salaten und Weißbrot geben, sowie ein paar klassische Grillsaucen (selbstgemacht, wenn möglich).
Ansonsten noch kühles Weizen und nichtalkoholische Getränke, wie Cola, Ayran usw. 

So stellte ich mir grillen vor...


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2011)

Ich brauch keine Kohle Weber Q100 Gasgrill, schmeckt gleich gut wie vom Kohlengrill


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Kohle Weber Q100 Gasgrill, schmeckt gleich gut wie vom Kohlengrill



Genaugenommen "Schmeckt" es bei Elektro bzw Gasgrill besser als vom Kohlegrill, denn so kommt der Qualm nicht an das Fleisch. =) 

Aber ich denke, so wie die meisten, ist genau dass, das Gute am Holzkohlegrill, obwohl es Gesundheitlich nicht unbedingt gut ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Naja, Unmengen an rotem Fleisch in sich reinzustopfen ist gesundheitlich sicherlich bedenklicher, da kommts auf den Rauch auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Darüber wollen wir jetzt garnicht Streiten. ;_; Wollte es nur Anmerken, da es mir, vom Holzkohlegrill, genauso wie vielen anderen (Schätze ich mal O_o), besser schmeckt. 
Aber wer sich mit so viel Fleisch vollstopfen will, soll es ruhig tun. Ich genieß es lieber in Maßen, muss eh Abnehmen!


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Genaugenommen "Schmeckt" es bei Elektro bzw Gasgrill besser als vom Kohlegrill, denn so kommt der Qualm nicht an das Fleisch. =)
> 
> Aber ich denke, so wie die meisten, ist genau dass, das Gute am Holzkohlegrill, obwohl es Gesundheitlich nicht unbedingt gut ist.



Völlig richtig, das rauchige Aroma macht doch grillen aus. 
Gas/Elektrogrills überlasse ich gerne den Gemüse, Soja -und 1-Mal-im-Jahr-Grillern


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Aber wer sich mit so viel Fleisch vollstopfen will, soll es ruhig tun. Ich genieß es lieber in Maßen, muss eh Abnehmen!


Mann muss halt nur wissen was für Fleisch sich Vollstopfen darf, wenn man natürlich nur Bratwürste isst, muss man sich nicht wunder wenn man zunimmt.^^
Meine Grill Tipps, jeder sollte sich mal Teures Steak aus Amerika gönnen, mach ich 1 mal im Jahr im Sommer, einfach nur lecker.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. April 2011)

Ich empfehle ordentliche Kartoffeln zu kochen, danach schälen und längst halbieren und die legt man dann nochmal aufn Grill damit sie schön heiß und kross werden und dazu macht man sich nen Feta Dip (Feta, Saure Sahne, schluck Ölivenöl, Knoblauch + ich mach noch französischen Chilipfeffer dran). Schmeckt ziemlich nice, selbst fürn Fleischfresser wie mich.
Ansonsten liebe ich Holzfäller und T-Bonesteaks, das Problem an den T-Bones ist das man die selten kriegt - jedenfalls kriegt man sie selten dick genug geschnitten das man sie auch aufm Grill ordentlich garen kann.
Zucchini-Scheiben mit etwas Öl und grobem Salz und Bruscetta, Problem ist das man hier wieder kein gescheites Ciabatta bekommt, idR wird das hier in Deutschland mit Salz gemacht und das ist dann irgendwie nichtmehr das selbe.

Ansonsten: Bier. Entweder Alkoholfreies Weizen oder Einbecker Premium/KöPi.


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2011)

Na ja, meine Mutter z.B. hat keinen Garten oder ne Terasse oder Balkon, nur nen "Speicher", der halt nich beheizt is und wo sie immer zum Rauchen hingeht, wo wir im Sommer immer abgammeln, weil da ne Biergarnitur drinsteht. Die hat auch nur nen Elektro-Tischgrill, ab und zu mal langts ja.

Wir haben so nen "Lok"-Grill, die es in den USA sehr verbreitet gibt. Links ne kleine Kammer, rechts ne große. Man kann entweder direkt grillen (also in der rechten Kammer unter'm Rost die Kohle halt) oder indirekt, also in der linken Kammer die Kohle, rechts dann das Grillgut, beide Deckel zu und warten. Ich hab nie saftigeres Fleisch gegessen.


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mann muss halt nur wissen was für Fleisch sich Vollstopfen darf, wenn man natürlich nur Bratwürste isst, muss man sich nicht wunder wenn man zunimmt.^^
> Meine Grill Tipps, jeder sollte sich mal Teures Steak aus Amerika gönnen, mach ich 1 mal im Jahr im Sommer, einfach nur lecker.



Ihhh, Bratwürste, damit kannst mich Jagen. Sehr selten, dass ich mal eine Esse. Sind vom Geschmack nicht ganz so toll. 

Aber wegen zu vielem Essen hat es bei mir eher weniger zu tun. Hatte ne Zeitlang Schilddrüßenunterfunktion, dagegen musst ich dann Tabletten nehmen, jetzt sind die Schilddrüßen wieder in Ordnung. Nur halt vom Gewicht runterkommen ist schwer, aber ich geh ja ins Fitnessstudio um was dagegen zu tun. \o/


----------



## Ennia (29. April 2011)

Normalerweise gart man das Grillgut niemals direkt über der Kohle. Der krebseregende Rauch steigt nur auf, wenn Saft in die Kohle tropft... Das sollte man schon wissen. Ich gebe zu, dass ich meistens auch direkt über der Glut grille, weil es oft vorkommt, dass ich einfach nur mit Fleisch, Salat, Sack Kohle und nem Grillrost losziehe und irgendwo halt dann mit Freunden grille, chille und Bierli kille 

Ich hab auch noch einen Weber Q300 Gasgriller für die Terasse und ich muss sagen, dass es zum Holzkohlegriller keinen geschmacklichen Unterschied zu verzeichnen gibt, außer man grillt mit direkter Hitze und stochert wie ein Irrer auf das Fleisch ein, sodass es so richtig schön qualmt - dann schmeckt es nämlich nach Lagerfeuer, das Fleisch.


----------



## RaDon27 (29. April 2011)

Kann vom Aldi die Hähnchengrillies empfehlen. Sind kleine Filetstückchen vom Hähnchen, schmecken ziemlich geil (Paprika oder Indonesische Marinade, was auch immer da drin is =D).
Oder Putenbrustfilet in Scheiben schneiden und in ner italienische Gewürzmischung marinieren. Is eigtl. für Bolognesesauce, schmeckt aber gegrillt ultralecker.

Beilagentechnisch gibts bei uns eigentlich alles. Knoblauch/Kräuterbaguette, normale Baguettes, auch ma Weißbrot. Dann natürlich alle Arten Salat (gemischt, Nudelsalat, Fleischsalat (bester Salat^^) =D), Saucen usw. Mwaahhh... jetz hab ich Hunger -_-


----------



## Neritia (29. April 2011)

yammi grillen ^^

ich bin ja ein freund von abwechslungsreichen grillsachen 

natürlich gehört fleisch dazu ein schöner bauch oder cevapcici (oder wie man die auch immer schreibt ) 

ich mach auch gerne mal zucchini am griller 

einfach geschnittene zucchini in ne alufolie basilikum+pfeffer und etwas öl drauf und dann zum anderen zeugs auf den griller 

das fleisch wird bei uns vom metzger gekauft und einen tag vorher in ne marinade eingelegt dass es sich schöööön ansaugt 

oder auch gut ein stück schweinsfilet mit basilikum rosmarin salz pfeffer in ne alufolie packen und das ganze stück auf den grill haun 

must have:

BIER!!!!! salate, knoblauchbrot und saucen (knoblauchsauce ftw) auch selbstgemachte kräuterbutter kommt immer geil XD


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Letztens hatten wir auch Obst dazu, Weintrauben und Erdbeeren. Die sind sehr gut weggegangen.




Wie grillt man die denn ?


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie grillt man die denn ?



Ganz einfach: Aluschale, das zeug rein und etwas braunen Zucker oder Honig drüber ^^


----------



## Gnollo (29. April 2011)

Für alle die Fleisch lieben 


http://www.bbqpitboys.com/
(Ich hoffe der link geht in Ordnung. Ansonsten bitte löschen)

Guten Hunger


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Aluschale, das zeug rein und etwas braunen Zucker oder Honig drüber ^^



Und dann einen Prosecco dazu, gell?

WIR REDEN HIER VON GRILLEN!!!
Fleisch, Hitze, Bier, Männer die sich erbrechen, noch mehr Bier.
Nix Erdbeeren mit Zucker in Aluschalen.

Meine Herren!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2011)

Dann pack sie halt uffn Spieß und dann übern Grill und feddig...
Erdbeeren sind goil verdammich...


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> WIR REDEN HIER VON GRILLEN!!!
> Fleisch, Hitze, Bier, Männer die sich erbrechen, noch mehr Bier.
> Nix Erdbeeren mit Zucker in Aluschalen.
> 
> Meine Herren!!!



In welchen Kreisen verkehrst denn du?


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In welchen Kreisen verkehrst denn du?



Da wo die Grillrezepte einfach sind:

MANN nimmt ein (großes) Stück Fleisch, welches möglichst noch nicht schlechter riecht als die eigenen Achseln, reibt allenmöglichen Kram drauf der später Aua macht beim Kacken.
Dann mach man ein Feuer (so mit Flammen und Kohle nicht heisse Steine mit Alufolien oder ähnliches) legt das Fleisch über das Feuer wartet bis es eine angenehme Farbe hat (variiert je nach Hungergrad)
und dann isst man es mit den Händen. Maximal ein Löffel und Kartoffelsalat oder Brot sind dazu erlaubt. (Und natürlich scharfe Saucen ab 600.000 Scoville aufwärts)

Wer Erdbeeren in Aluschalen grillt muss den Rest seines Lebens unter Seinesgleichen in Köln oder Berlin Schöneberg verbringen! 

Vegetarier essen unserem Essen das Essen weg und werden natürlich nicht eingeladen.




Edit:


Selor schrieb:


> Dann pack sie halt uffn Spieß und dann übern Grill und feddig...
> Erdbeeren sind goil verdammich...



Erbeeren auf einen Spiess stecken und übers Feuer halten. Coole Idee


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2011)

Hahah geil xD
Ein Fünkchen Wahrheit verbirgt sich ja überall..


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Hmm, lad mich mal auf eine Grillparty ein!


----------



## Ol@f (29. April 2011)

Hauptsache genügend Knoblauchsauce!!


----------



## Shaila (30. April 2011)

Chicken Wings und Steaks.

Alles andere ist Nebensache.


----------



## llcool13 (30. April 2011)

Spareribs. Meine Frau macht da immer so ne super leckere Marinade aus Brandy, Honig, Chilli, Zucker, Pfeffer, Salz und Zitrone für.
Am abend vorm Grillen darin einlegen und kurz bevor man die Spareribs dann vom Grill nimmt nochmal damit einschmieren. Super lecker!!!


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





- ohne Worte -


----------



## Manoroth (1. Mai 2011)

ich grille NUR fleisch. iwelches grün zeug hat bei mir nix aufm grill verloren^^
das fleisch am besten gut durchzogen damit es schön saftig bleibt und n leckeren geschmack hat

und dazu n paar bierchen oder die eine oder andere flasche met


gegrillt wird natürlich nur mit holzkohle oder mit holz!


ach ja fisch und meeresfrüchte dürfen auch mal ab und an auf den grill^^


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2011)

bin eigentlich der nackensteak-in-tausend-variationen-fan,aber ich esse auch gerne spiesse wie schaschlik,oder griechische spiesse wie sie z.b.bei edeka an der flieschtheke angeboten werden...
udn eine echt leckere variation ist pflaume im speckmantel.also trockenpflaumen mit bacon(gibt auch so eine schöne baconart bei edeka) umwickeln udn dann leicht angrillen.schmeckt fantastisch.konnte das vorher auch nicht glauben bis ich das mal probiert habe.lecker))) ...gehört seitdem zum standardprogramm dazu


----------



## Doomsta (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bevorzuge auch Spareribs, aber auch anderes Fleisch ist immer gern gesehn, selbst gemachte Cevapcici zum Beispiel. Fisch / Meeresfrüchte bin ich nicht so der Fan von. Was bei uns aber immer dabei sein muss als Beilage, ist eine von Mutti selbst gemachte Aioli und am besten noch selbstgebackenes baguette oder brot.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die bierflasche auf dem tisch find ich ein bissel unhandlich
ansonsten geiles bild,aber die beiden teile da neben dem grill bräuchte ich auch net,stattdessen fehlt mir der megaquadratmeterschirm überm tisch...
mich nervt die sonne beim essen unglaublich.da brauch ich schatten...
ansonsten wie gemalt das bild.sehr schön...


----------



## Deathstyle (13. September 2011)

Meine Eltern haben seit geraumer Zeit einen Smoker, also sowas:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Morgen mache ich, mitlerweile zum zweiten Mal, Spareribs und überlege was ich noch dazu machen kann. Will heißen das ich nen Grill anmache und dort noch 'Beilagen' machen möchte und um nen paar Rippchen warmzuhalten. Zusätzliches Fleisch soll es nicht geben (jaja Grillen = massig Fleisch, aber das ist kein Grillabend sondern ein Smokerabend) also frage ich mich was man noch machen könnte. Natürlich gibts jetzt Klassiker wie Salat und Brot, aber was genau? Was würde passen? Vorschläge bitte.

Achja ich habe heute Tomaten geerntet, relativ kleine (halber Daumen) und da werde ich noch die Deckel runterschneiden, sie aushölen, mit Basilikum, Salz und Büffelmozzarella füllen und dann mit einem Zahnstocher den Deckel wieder fixieren. Darum wickelt man dann noch Speck, oder halt nicht (soll ja auch Veggies geben) und wirft das auf den Grill - ist ne ziemlich geile Beilage.. und ja, eigentlich suche ich genau solche Vorschläge.




/edit:
Ist eure Grillsaison etwa schon vorbei?


----------



## Caps-lock (13. September 2011)

Maisbrot, gebackene Bohnen und Coleslaw 
wenn du schon Spareribs in nem Smoker machst.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. September 2011)

So!

Ich habe noch Antipasti, die genannten Tomaten (ohne Speck, Veggies!) und Maisbrot serviert. Ich danke dir nochmal für den Tipp!


----------

